# Stambridge Mills, Essex. October 2011



## rizla01 (Oct 14, 2011)

This is my foray into Urbex.

I have found a rather good site to cut my teeth on and I hope that I have done it justice, though with more preperation (A lookout) far better could be acheived as there are some pretty tall structures at present and the views will be well worth the climb.

Perhaps another time.

Anyway, here are some shots to whet the appetite a bit.

No DSLR I 'm afraid so it'll have to do for now.

The site is Allied foods old Flour mill in Rochford and the owners have just recently applied for permission to develop the site (Will probably be granted) and therefore will soon be leveled. Anyone interested needs to make plans for a visit very soon. 

You have probably got 4-6 weeks before its too late.


  




> * Rochford is situated on the small River Roach. Historically, the town’s principal trade was in
> corn: in 1850, 45% of the town’s working population were employed in agriculture, with much
> of the local produce being transported by vessels from the mills and quay at Stambridge.
> The connection between the mill and the employment and prosperity of the town is,
> ...





































































































*Meant to be a snail, perhaps?*






*Sign on the gate*






















































Hopefully I haven't overdone the pics but it is a HUGE site and there are many more things to see here.


Full set of photos * HERE*


----------



## kevsy21 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks an interesting site,good first report.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 16, 2011)

Excellent find and pics, Rizla. Shame it's not going to be there much longer as there seems plenty to explore there. 
Fab first report...and welcome to DP.


----------



## lost (Oct 17, 2011)

The photos are fine, looks an interesting site. There's no need for a DSLR really, I use a compact camera often.
I'd suggest buying a tripod, setting the camera on a long exposure and trying out light painting with a torch rather than using the built-in camera flash which doesn't work well at the best of times.


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 17, 2011)

lost said:


> The photos are fine, looks an interesting site. There's no need for a DSLR really, I use a compact camera often.
> I'd suggest buying a tripod, setting the camera on a long exposure and trying out light painting with a torch rather than using the built-in camera flash which doesn't work well at the best of times.



Hi Lost.

Thanks very much for your input. I was thinking about that.


----------



## Madaxe (Oct 18, 2011)

Brilliant find riz.
No need for a DSLR.
Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rizla01 (Oct 23, 2011)

Had to go back again.

Most of the work seems to have stopped for a while so still plenty of time yet.

Here are a few more pics.

I hope you enjoy them.


























































*And Finally.*







Time for someone with more ability/better equipment than me, to explore this site.
TAKE A TORCH OR TWO!

BTW SG doesn't seem to mind what you do. There appears to be no dog and the SG has a limp and prefers to watch his Satellite TV.



*PLEASE NOTE - As I am new to this, please feel free to offer ALL C&C's.*​


----------

